
In-browser real-time multiplayer MarioCart clone from OMGPOP: HoverKart Preview - ivankirigin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyNfdBPSAtU
======
ivankirigin
For my next startup, I'm going to play OMGPOP games. Full time.

